# أسباب تلف العناصر الالكترونية .. ومبادئ تشخيص الاعطال .. !!



## م.الـحـربي (16 أبريل 2007)

وجدت كتاب صغير جداا .. ولا اعرف مؤلفه ولكنه نافع في الموضوع ووجد كذلك مقالات في احد المنتديات عن نفس الموضوع ولكن بها بعض الزيادات .. ولان الموضوع يهمنا في هذا المنتدى نقلته لكم .. لكي تعم الفائدة ..

*1- الحرارة *

والتى تنشأ أثناء عمل الدوائر الإلكترونية وذلك نتيجة فقد بعض الطاقة الكهربية فى مكوناتها المختلفة يتسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة بعض العناصر الإلكترونية (مثل الثنائيات شبه الموصلة والترانزيستورات وبعض الدوائر المتكاملة) فى تلف أجزائها الداخلية كذلك يتسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى فك بعض اللحامات الخاصة بالدوائر المطبوعة مما يؤدى إلى حدوث قطع فى مسارات الإشارات أو فى عدم وصول جهود التغذية بالتيار المستمر إلى أطراف وعناصر الدوائر الإلكترونية وبالتالى تعطلها عن العمل. 
ولهذا يجب توفير مصدر جيد للتهوية يعمل على تشتيت الحرارة الناشئة أثناء تشغيل الدوائر الإلكترونية وعدم تراكمها مع زمن التشغيل

*2- الارتفاع والانخفاض المفاجىء فى التيار الكهربي *

حيث يؤدى بدوره إلى تغير مفاجىء فى تيار وجهد التغذية مما قد يؤدى تلف بعض مكونات الدوائر الإلكترونية ولهذا يجب الإستعانة بمنظمات التيار الكهربى Stabilizers بهدف حماية الأجهزة علاوة على الإستعانة بوحدات التغذية والتى تحتوى على منظمات الجهد والتيار بهدف ضمان استقرار وثبات نقط تشغيل الدوائر وعناصرها الإلكترونية عند القيم التى صممت عليها. 

*3- المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية *

والتى تنشأ عند وجود الدوائر الإلكترونية بجوار أجهزة أخرى تنبعث منها مجالات كهربية أو مغناطيسية حيث تؤثر هذه المجالات على عمل مكونات الدوائر المختلفة ولهذا يجب حماية الدوائر الإلكترونية بوضعها داخل أوعية معدنية متصلة بالأرضي وبالتالي التخلص من تأثيرات هذه المجالات. 

*4- تأكل موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة Printed Circuit *

وكذلك تأكل أطراف أسلاك توصيل الدوائر وذلك بفعل المؤثرات الجوية والتفاعلات الكميائية حيث تتأكل هذه الموصلات المعدنية أو تتكون طبقات من الأكسيد على أطرافها وبالتالى تصبح غير موصلة للإشارات فيحدث قطع فى مسارات الإشارة أو عدم وصول تيار التغذية إلى العناصر المختلفة ولهذا يجب طلاء موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة وكذلك أطراف التوصيل بمواد حافظة لحمايتها ضد المؤثرات الجوية. 

وكما نرى فأن أسباب الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية كثيرة ومتعدده من ناحية أخرى توجد هناك عدة طرق يمكن بها حماية أجزاء الدوائر من التلف إلا أن هذه الطرق تكون مكلفة الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى إرتفاع تكلفة الأجهزة الإلكترونية وبالتالى عدم إنتشار أو شيوع استخدامها على نطاق واسع. 

من الناحية العملية تحاول الشركات الصناعية تحقيق قدر من الموائمة بين إنتاج دوائر إلكترونية بها سبل الحماية التلقائية لها وبين التكلفة النهائية لمنتجاتها فى الأسواق المنافسة وهذا فى حد ذاته يلقى الضوء على أسباب أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية يتمثل فى عدم وجود نظم حماية تلقائية Protection لأجزائها المختلفة مثال : 

1- نظم الحماية ضد زيادة الحمل OverLoad Protection 
2- نظم الحماية ضد الصدمات Mechanical Protection 
3- نظم الحماية ضد سوء الإستخدام Misuse Protection 



مبادىء تشخيص الأعطال في الدوائر الإلكترونية 



تعتمد عملية تشخيص الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية على عدد من خطوات التفكير المنطقى تتطلب فهم لنظرية وطريقة عمل كل دائرة على حدة ألا أن هناك بعض الأسس الثابتة والتى يمكن الإستعانة بها عند تشخيص الأعطال فى عدد كبير من الدوائر وكما نرى فإن بعض أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية تنشأ نتيجة لعدم توصيلها أو تشغيلها بالطريقة الصحيحة . فى هذه الحالة يجب مراجعة بعض التوصيلات فى الدائرة والتأكد من توصيل مصادر التغذية وبالقيمة والقطبية الصحيحة . أما إذا تبين لنا وجود عطلا حقيقيا بالدائرة فعلينا أن نلقى نظرة فاحصة وشاملة على عناصر الدائرة بهدف اكتشاف أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى حيث يساعد هذا كثيرا فى سرعة تتبع الأعطال أما إذا لم نجد أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى فى هذه الحالة نبدأ باستخدام أجهزة القياس المناسبة لتتبع العطل . 


عند اكتشاف بعض العناصر فى الدوائر الإلكترونية يتعين علينا عدم الاكتفاء باستبدال هذه العناصر بأخرى جديدة بل يجب التعرف على الأسباب المحتملة التى قد أدت إلى تلفها

*وبصفة عامة يمكن تقسيم أسباب تلف العناصر الإلكترونية كما يلى : *

*1- أسباب داخلية : *

تتعلق بجودة تصنيع العنصر ذاته وبالتالي قدرته على الاستمرار فى أداء وظائفه لفترة زمنية لا تقل عن عمره النظري أو الإفتراضى. 

*2- أسباب خارجية : *

تتمثل فى مجموعة الدوائر المساعدة والمحيطة بالعنصر والتي تقوم بتحديد قيم الجهد وشكل التيارات الواصلة إلى هذا العنصر وبالتالى تحديد نقطة تشغيله كما وردت فى التصميم النظرى لهذه الدائرة. 

وكما نرى فإن من أسس الصيانة والإصلاح بالنسبة للدوائر الإلكترونية هو ضرورة تتبع ومعرفة الأسباب المحتملة لتلف العناصر الإلكترونية. 

*1- المقاومة الكربونية Carbon resistance *

عند مرور تيار كبير فى المقاومة الكربونية بحيث يتعدى قيمة القدرة المقننة Rating Power لعملها فإن المقاومة تحترق ويظهر هذا عليها بوضوح. 
فى هذه الحالة وقبل تغيير المقاومة بأخرى لها نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة القدرة يجب التأكد من عدم وجود قصر ShortCircuit بين طرف دخول التيار إلى هذه المقاومة وبين الأرضي ويتم ذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع الأوم. 

*2- مكثفات الربط Coupling Capacitor*

عادة يكون تلف مكثفات الربط نتيجة عملها لمدة طويلة وتأثرها بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وفى هذه الحالة يكتفى بتغير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة. 

*3- المكثف الكميائى Chemical Capacitor*

تأثر المكثفات الكيميائية بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكذلك بارتفاع قيمة الجهد الواصل إليها . فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة جهد التشغيل والذي نجده مدون على جسم المكثف ثم يتم قياس قيمة الجهد الواصل إليه أثناء التشغيل وذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع قياس الجهد المستمر DC واختيار مقاس الجهد المناسب. 

*4- ثنائي شبه الموصل لتوحيد التيار Semi-Conductor Rectification Diode *

يحدث تلف ثنائيات شبه الموصل عند مرور تيار كبير بها يتعدى القيمة المقننة لتشغيلها . فى هذه الحالة يتم فك الثنائيات من الدائرة المطبوعة ثم التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين أصراف خرجها (الموجودة على الدئرة المطبوعة) وبين الأرضى . فإذا تأكدنا من عدم وجود قصر يتم تركيب ثنائيات جديدة لها نفس الأرقام أو أرقام بديلة ثم نقوم بقياس جهد خرج الثنائيات أثناء عملها والتأكد من تطابقه مع القيمة المدونة على الدائرة النظرية. 

*5- ثنائى زنر Zener Diode *

يحدث تلف الزينر عند زيادة الجهد الواصل إليه عن القيمة المسموح بها فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير الزينر بأخر له نفس الرقم ثم التأكد من أن الجهد الواصل إليه يقع فى حدود القيمة المسموح بها. 

*6- محول خفض أو رفع التيار *

تتأثر المحولات الكهربية بارتفاع درجة حرارتها أثناء التشغيل مما يؤدى إلى تلف عازل الملفات بها وبالتالى حدوث قصر بين ملفاتها. من ناحية أخرى عند حدوث ارتفاع مفاجىء فى جهد مصدر التيار الكهربى فإن هذا قد يؤدى إلى إنصهار وبالتالى قطع فى إحدى ملفات الملف الإبتدائى الواصل إلى المنبع فى هذه الحالة يتعين : 

** فصل دخل المحول عن التيار الكهربى. 
* فصل خرج المحول عن دائرة التوحيد. 
* قياس قيم مقاومات الملف الإبتدائى وكذلك الملفات الثانوية فإذا تبين وجود قصر Short أو قطع Open فى إحدى الملفات يتم تغيير المحول بأخر له نفس الجهد والتيار المقننة وذلك بعد إجراء الخطوات التالية : *

- قياس جهد المنبع والتأكد من أن قيمته تقع فى الحدود المسموحة. 
- التأكد من عدم تلف ثنائيات (أو قنطرة) التوحيد . 
- التأكد من عدم تلف مكثف التنعيم الكيميائي. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين طرف خرج الجهد المستمر وبين الأرضي. 

*7- الترانزستور *

يحدث تلف الترانزستور إما بسبب العوامل الداخلية التى ذكرناها من قبل أو نتيجة لاختلال فى جهود الانحياز الواصلة إليه عن طريق المقاومات المتصلة به.كذلك نجد أن حدوث قصر فى دائرة حمل الترانزستور تؤدى أيضا لتلفة فى هذه الحالة يجب فك أطراف الترانزستور وقياس المقاومة بين أطرافه باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر حيث يجب أن تتطابق هذه القياسات مع قياسات الثنائيات الموضحة فى الشكل . فإذا تأكدنا من تلف الترانزستور فيجب التأكد أولا من سلامة عناصر دائرة الإنحياز الخاصة بهذا الترانزستور المستبدل له نفس الرقم أو الرقم البديل. 

*8- الدوائر المتكاملة *

عند ظهور أعراض ظاهرية للتلف على دائرة متكاملة فى هذه الحالة يجب فحص دائرة حملها وكذلك عناصر دائرة الإنحياز لها والتأكد من عدم وجود قصر أو قطع فى هذه الدوائر فإذا تأكدنا من ذلك فإنه من الراجح أن يكون سبب تلفها هو سبب داخليا وعلينا باستبدالها بأخرى لها نفس الرقم. 

كيف تنفذ البطاريات ؟ 

لنفرض أن لديك إناءين بهما ماء .أحدهما مملوء و الأخر نصف مملوء و أنك أحضرت ماسوره بلاستيكية صغيره لتصل بين الإناءين . ستلاحظ أن الماء سيمر من الإناء المملوء إلى الإناء النصف مملوء خلال الماسورة (وهذا هو التيار الكهربي) و سيستمر ذلك حتى يتعادل الضغط على طرفي الأنبوب ( فرق الضغط = 0) و هو ما يعادل فرق الجهد في البطارية وعندما يحدث الاتزان فإن البطارية قد ماتت . 
و الوحدة المستخدمة لقياس هذا الفرق فى الجهد هو الفولت : وهو فرق الجهد الازم لتحريك شحنه مقدارها واحد كولوم لتبذل شغل مقداره واحد جول JOULE


----------



## ghamdi_6630 (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووور على الموضوع 
ةهل الخطوات تكفي بشكل مبدئي لاكتشاف الاعطال بالدوائر؟


----------



## شوان غازي (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلطان الخوف (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الحربي وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## patman (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير و يجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_xp (28 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك اخى فى الله


----------



## eng_mohand (13 مايو 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله كامل (17 مايو 2007)

ارغب بالاضافة بأن اغلب الاعطال تحدث نتيجة سببين و هما 1-التغير المفاجيء في الفولت او الامبير
2-التغير في الحرارة

حيث ان الاجهزة الالكترونية ذات التصميم و التصنيع عالي الجودة يتم تزويدها بالحماية المطلوبة 
و ذلك على سبيل المثال :
دوائر تنظيم الطاقة و المكثف السيراميكي لحماية الديود و المبردات الالمنيوم و المقوم كامل الوجة


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## dalona (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة ميديا (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا ع المعلومات


----------



## elsilake (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا با أخى على هذا الكورس المتكامل


----------

